# how often to feed sulcata tortoise indorrs



## Supersmile (Nov 19, 2011)

how often should i feed my 6-inch sulcata tortoise for the winter.

my brother said only once every few days

also said not to feed it a stable diet of collard greens, bok choi, and mustard greens. but i was planning on having this be its main diet. im tring to find dandelion greens, but that's not going well. my tortoise doesn't like grass very much will have a little. is it ok to feed it that. i do have calcium supplements for it. 

so is it ok to feed it those and how often if its staying inside?
thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Supersmile:

You never made an introductory thread, so we never got to give you a...

*Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!*

May we know your name?

Unless your brother is pretty well-versed on taking care of tortoises, you would be better off listening to us here on the forum and not to him. No offense intended.

I feed all my tortoises once a day, all they'll eat. If they eat it all and look for more, that means I didn't give them enough. If they leave quite a bit and walk away, that means I gave them too much. You have to play it by ear. 

Also, the diet you listed sounds pretty good to me. To what you've listed, you can add spring mix, escarole, endive, turnip greens. You don't have to buy all this at once. Buy a couple heads/bunches of two types of greens and when he's eaten all that, buy a couple more of different type.


----------

